# Rate the song above



## Tokachu (Oct 18, 2015)

Ayy guys, I'll get us started. Once you've rated post your own :3

Post any genre ya like!


----------



## Hillieshar (Oct 20, 2015)

6/10


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## RedRick (Oct 22, 2015)

I love the progression of the first one. 
Here's mine. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL29DA3DB9A9BC5809&v=_05lRKSdJBM


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 22, 2015)

"Play-off's?"......holy sht that was funny....


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

RedRick said:


> I love the progression of the first one.
> Here's mine.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL29DA3DB9A9BC5809&v=_05lRKSdJBM


I love that one!  amazin film too 8/10


----------



## Taveira (Oct 23, 2015)

9/10


----------



## J.Morrison (Oct 26, 2015)

8/10

my favorite


----------



## Kianinet (Oct 26, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Istendr (Oct 26, 2015)

5/10


----------



## RedRick (Oct 26, 2015)

Tokachu said:


> I love that one!  amazin film too 8/10


Thanks. One of my fave films too


----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Kianinet said:


> 9/10


love this song!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 28, 2015)

I stumbled across this on Spotify.
Not a bad tune at all.


----------



## noppynoppy (Oct 28, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I stumbled across this on Spotify.
> Not a bad tune at all.


agree with that. 8/10

what about this one? I don't like him, but the song is good


----------



## This_Is_Sparta (Oct 29, 2015)

I like dances in the video. But not the song, sorry  4/10


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 29, 2015)

^ 2 




Into The Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 30, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> ^ 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8/10


----------



## Galaxy Master (Oct 30, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Viron (Oct 30, 2015)

4

iron maiden the trooper


----------



## Ralei (Oct 31, 2015)

7-10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 4, 2015)

4/20


----------



## New Age United (Nov 4, 2015)

4/30 lol just not my kinda music


Battle of Evermore by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ginanatsa (Nov 5, 2015)

6/10


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

8/10

"Watchin time fly; I love my people do or die"


----------



## Tiendalle (Nov 5, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 6, 2015)

3/10 not my cup of tea, sorry.


----------



## Emerwna (Nov 7, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Copievere (Nov 7, 2015)

6/10


----------



## Mosemse (Nov 8, 2015)

lol 10/10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 11, 2015)

9/10 Classic!


----------



## Oonte (Nov 11, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Matilde (Nov 11, 2015)

oh, great song 10/10


----------



## Zurittansya (Nov 13, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Haviusanjin (Nov 13, 2015)

3/10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 14, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## Intiest (Nov 14, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Somen1994 (Nov 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Lady Highfly (Nov 16, 2015)

7

Alice Cooper - poison


----------



## Kyrang (Nov 16, 2015)

9/10


----------



## Jermanahi (Nov 16, 2015)

7/10


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 20, 2015)

8/10 because the music was bad


----------



## Reacquink (Nov 21, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 22, 2015)

7/10


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2015)

Jungle Rot 6.6/10 (mostly for the drumming)
(Doors-Riders on the Storm 10/10 ..are you kidding?)


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 22, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Jungle Rot 6.6/10 (mostly for the drumming)
> (Doors-Riders on the Storm 10/10 ..are you kidding?)


8.2 outta 10. Theres better songs on that album and that one sounds like a heroin trip to me. Heres a little ditty i know thats ive turned into a couple peoples favorite song.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 22, 2015)

8.2 outta ten


----------



## Duccoldany82 (Nov 23, 2015)

6/10


----------



## noppynoppy (Nov 23, 2015)

classic! 10/10


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 23, 2015)

7.5/10 Don't really like Slash but that was pretty good!

Quite a long listen this song but it's fuckin intense to listen to when Baked. Proper speaks to the soul!


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 25, 2015)

Duccoldany82 said:


> 6/10


Owch, why?


----------



## Vincent %) (Nov 28, 2015)

Tokachu said:


> 7.5/10 Don't really like Slash but that was pretty good!
> 
> Quite a long listen this song but it's fuckin intense to listen to when Baked. Proper speaks to the soul!


6/10


----------



## Niellanche (Dec 1, 2015)

9/10


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh my rubbish imvho
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=frank zappa outside now rotterdam&qs=n&form=QBVR&pq=frank zappa outside now rotterdam&sc=0-28&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&mid=E6FC62C10933D795039EE6FC62C10933D795039E


----------



## Tokachu (Dec 12, 2015)

8/10 noice!


----------



## Quade (Dec 25, 2015)

7/10

Merry Xmas!


----------



## J.Morrison (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10


----------



## Krake (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10


----------



## david1986 (Jan 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## Duccoldany82 (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10


----------



## Ravert (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10


----------



## Tiendalle (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, Elvis! 10! The King!


----------



## Anywhon (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10


----------



## medicalMonster (Jan 27, 2016)

It's sad the way music has turned. 

I'm not old enough to remember, but when I found 70-80's music I realized that's it. It's music. Not a song. 

Song meaning story. Back when songs told a story, built up, brought you down had and ending.

I turn on my radio now and someones got his bitch in the back loaded with a gat. I cant relate?

I do remember my mom sitting me down and telling me to be someone true, and keep it simple. Many times. 

Not to say theirs no amazing humans today, but whats catching my demographics music wise attention is lyric-less un relatable excessive thugging (Rich,black,white,wankster,chains, and sluttywomen)


----------



## Grojak (Jan 27, 2016)

medicalMonster said:


> It's sad the way music has turned.
> 
> I'm not old enough to remember, but when I found 70-80's music I realized that's it. It's music. Not a song.
> 
> ...


1/10


----------



## medicalMonster (Jan 27, 2016)

Your grading my post or the song "virgin girl" by this smashmouth group 1/10?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jan 27, 2016)

First time hearing this song ever, tonight

Glad im high as titties, this is quite keen to what I desire to hear


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Jan 29, 2016)

7/10


----------

